# Pb de classement des photos dans Evenements (app Photos)



## Vivien (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je classe mes photos sous iPhoto dans mon Mac et ce par Evenement. 

Cependant, une fois synchronisé et importé dans mon iPad, via iTunes, l'ordre des photos dans les divers Evenements de l'app Photo est totalement chamboulé.

Pourquoi? Et comment faire en sorte que l'ordre iPad respecte l'ordre d'iPhoto.
(J'ai vraiment l'impression que ça marchait bien avant...)

J'ai bidouillé à droite à gauche: option de synchro itunes, préférences de iphoto, réglages de l'iPad sans parvenir à quoi que ce soit.

Une âme charitable peut elle me venir en aide?

Merci


----------

